# Safety Belt for Big Hunter



## Rewhaley5217 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am in need of a safety harness this year for my new summit stand. I have looked at hss and mountaineer sports. I am looking for input on the 2 good or bad!!! Thanks for your time Rick


----------



## ackr13 (Nov 16, 2009)

I purchased a HSS Pro vest harness 2 years ago.They offer it in a 3-4 XL which is the size I bought. I am very pleased with the vest. I slipped climbing out of my ladder stand last season and it saved my butt.By the way, I also use the HSS safety lines so I am hooked in all the way up and down. I highly recommend using the safety lines.
The vest is a little on the heavy side but is very comfortable and has many useful pockets without being overly bulky. It has a wide range of adjustment.My brother has a new lightweight HSS harness and that is also very nice. It is available in 2-3 XL. You didn't state your size requirements so i hope this information is helpful


----------



## aocasek (Oct 27, 2008)

HSS stuff is nice. I've used it for a lot of yeara. Its quality.


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

I use a gorilla harness if you read the reviews HSS are ball biters


----------

